# problem with washability for plastisol transfers screen print production



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

hi
i have stared making plastisol transfers myself a few month ago. it is going well exept for washability problems - the prints start to crack or peel off the shirt after 5-20 washes. before i started making them myself i was ordering them from a local supplier and his transfers were very durable and could last at least 50 washes with no problem. i would be very happy if someone could help me with tips or ways to improve the print washability because i am kind of lost with this and i am starting to have problems with order i make.
i use union ink plastisol inks, i put the print in a conveyor dryer and let the ink reach about 260 degrees Fahrenheit, then i press it for about 10 seconds with about 340 degrees.
thanks a lot!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Transfers require precise temp control both from an oven and the heat press. We had to let our oven warm up for at least an hour or we would get inconsistent results, and that thing was a beast. Stretch the shirt hard after a press to see if the plastisol is cured, if the print cracks it's probably undercured. Use thermometers to measure both the press and oven to make sure they are the correct temp.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are you using adhesive powder on your transfers?

Have you talked to Union? is 260 their recommended temperature for the semi-cure?

Is there a reason why you are using transfers instead of screen printing directly on your garments?


----------

